# New Cooker Arrived



## wittdog (Jan 20, 2007)

Nice smoker


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 20, 2007)

Sweet...you'll love it! 8)


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 20, 2007)

Good luck with it Mitch!


----------



## zilla (Jan 20, 2007)

A Gator and a Stumps!   Nice!


----------



## Aaron1 (Jan 20, 2007)

Nice cooker,see a lot of them in comps.
Aaron


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jan 20, 2007)

Mitch, you'll love it!  One word of advice.  Calibrate those thermometers. Mine were way off! (about 27 degrees off).


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jan 20, 2007)

Nice lookin Stumps....I'd be out in the cold seasoning that thing!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: Ball valve*



			
				Markbb said:
			
		

> Are they using the ball valve for draft? if so thats a great idea!!



Yes, that is how you control the air flow to raise of lower temps.


----------



## Cliff H. (Jan 20, 2007)

Very Nice.


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 20, 2007)

Looks good Mitch. I'm jealous. 

bigwheel


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jan 20, 2007)

Get one of your neigbors with a front end loader to clear a spot and start seasoning it in the driveway


----------



## gator1 (Jan 20, 2007)

Nice cooker Mitch...keep us in the loop on how it goes.


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 20, 2007)

Good luck Mitch 8)


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jan 20, 2007)

Cool beans ! ...I mean Smoker.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 20, 2007)

Man, that in one sweet smoker.  By way, what's that white stuff on the ground?


----------



## cleglue (Jan 20, 2007)

I just taked to Stump smokers the other day.

The gravity feed prices were

The three shelf was $1700.
The four shelf was $1900.
The five shelf was $2200.

Congratulations on the Stump!


----------



## john a (Jan 20, 2007)

That's a beauty. I was going to sayI cannot see how anyone could not fire her up but not necessary now.  8)


----------



## DaleP (Jan 21, 2007)

I'm sorry but I wouldnt want one of those smokers.











I want *2*

You lucky guy!


----------



## Chiles (Jan 22, 2007)

Hmmm,
More cooking area then my Lange and takes up less space.  More efficient too?  Nice looking smoker.  I think one of those would look great next to my Lang.  

Nice looking toy!

Chiles


----------



## Finney (Jan 22, 2007)

Nice cooker Mitch.... It's on my "want" list. :roll:


----------

